# 4 limits from 4 hunts



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

4 limits from 4 hunts, with a possible black duck hybrid pics dont do it justice had a head twice the size of the few northern greenheads we shot It also had wierd coloration we shoulda took better pics but oh well.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Are those the only pic of your possible black duck? From the pic it just looks like a really big hen mallard to me. Im not saying your wrong just wondering if you have more pics or why you think that it is a black duck? Great hunting though looks like you had a lot of fun.

Wacker 44


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

looks like a few good shoots

thats a hen mallard, white above the speculum (blue part on the wing) gives it away. Theres no white on a black duck.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Great hunts. I'm pretty sure that's a hen mallard.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That last pic is just a plain ol' Suzi! Nice adult bird though...Great hunts!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

way to wack em boys!


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good work fellas! Keep posting pics!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That's a hen mallard, but a butterball at that! Nice pics.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

here are a couple pics of blacks.. have a lot more, just cant find which folder.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes that is a hen mallard....Looks like you guys had a nice hunt! :beer:


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Blacks have purple speculum.....and there is white on them but its their wing linings. Black belly , White under wings.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a head pic on my phone, theres lots of green on it its kinda wierd and it was absolutely huge


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

birddog007 said:


> Blacks have purple speculum.....and there is white on them but its their wing linings. Black belly , White under wings.


I should have said, no white on the speculum of a black duck.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I also know the specifications of a black duck going to school for wildlife biology ,I'm not saying this is a black duck, I was thinking hybrid, black x mallard.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Way 2 go guys!! Great to see a group of youngsters getting er done!! Keep it up, and the picks coming!!!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Just a plain old suzie there. No way around it.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wingmaster, I am not trying to talk people into thinking I have a black duck! while picking up we noticed it had wierd coloration and was considerably big it was shot as a hen mallard and upon looking closer and at our other hens we noticed she was way different in overall appearance. It was just a thought... Have a good hunting season and good luck with the ross geese :beer:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice hunts!!!! That is a hen mallard....Look at bill, wing and color on brest..Also as stated previously no white on wings with the blacks...


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Forgot to wright...Thumbs up on the camo truck, thats my kind of ride!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

tikkat3 said:


> Wingmaster, I am not trying to talk people into thinking I have a black duck! while picking up we noticed it had wierd coloration and was considerably big it was shot as a hen mallard and upon looking closer and at our other hens we noticed she was way different in overall appearance. It was just a thought... Have a good hunting season and good luck with the ross geese :beer:


Haha I have shot plenty of Ross geese young man, this one is a mix of something. Half the size of a regular blue, and so is the bill while in full plumage. 
Not just a fat suzie mallard, which I would have let go anyway! But good luck this fall someone has to shoot the brown ones!! :beer:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys you have both had some good hunts in the last week, lets just keep it at that, n keep posting some picks for us poor saps in Iowa still waiting for season 2 open. Less than A week, cant wait!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

a few weekends ago i popped out of my blind and shot a bird cause it looked like a black duck, ended up being a drake mallard....haha ooops


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

averyghg said:


> a few weekends ago i popped out of my blind and shot a bird cause it looked like a black duck, ended up being a drake mallard....haha ooops


Me too, I don't even look anymore just listen to the wings!! haha

I guess this is just a really tiny snow goose then, LOL!










Also I can never get my damn dog up to go hunting, she has been this way since her puppy days!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

As far as shooting the brown ones go I didnt shoot it one of the high school kids that i was hunting with shot it I'll tell them nothing but green from here on out


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

No harm no foul. Just giving you a hard time back, they all taste the same. When you have young hunters out they just need to get some birds under their belts anyway. We try hard to let the ladies go, but there are always some that seem to fall anyway. :beer:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok not trying to drag this on but how old are you I wouldnt guess you much older than me I'm a jr. in collge you keep saying young hunters...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

keep track of this duck season, if it's as good where you are as it is here, you will have stories to tell your grandkids. i went 9 hunts in a row with full limits until yesterday's partial limit. this was only due to things freezing up here. things started melting today and the ducks are still here. i watched a good 1000 mallards come in on migration this evening with a storm nipping their tail feathers to the west. i have never seen ducks like this year, not even close. i have seen huge swarms on warm creeks in the winter, but not big numbers at every spot i hunt right from the start of season. here's to continued prosperity for the ducks. :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

tikkat3 said:


> I have a head pic on my phone, theres lots of green on it its kinda wierd and it was absolutely huge


It's actually a very common trait of hen mallards to have a few green feathers on the head. Turn the head in the light and they become more odvious. Besides, a big hen mallard = a big hen mallard.


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

Trapperjack said:


> tikkat3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a head pic on my phone, theres lots of green on it its kinda wierd and it was absolutely huge
> ...


Isn't it a known fact that the older a Hen Mallard gets, the more testosterone it produces and the more it starts looking like a drake? Not joking on this one...


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

As the hens get older (beyond breeding age) they increase testosterone levels and can actually begin to look alot like a drake.


----------



## duck fever (Oct 13, 2009)

jrp267 said:


> As the hens get older (beyond breeding age) they increase testosterone levels and can actually begin to look alot like a drake.


is there an echo inhere??? hehehe :beer:


----------

